# B. bei Internetfirma Maxolution



## Miguelon (23 Februar 2012)

Hi, ich hab mich mit meiner freundin letztes jahr im August oder September bei der seite cam4flat für einen testzugang zu 4€ angemeldet, ich wusste natürlich nicht das sich das danach in ein abo umwandelt, das komische allerdings ist, das ich soofrt gekündigt habe, habe sogar eine kündigungsbestätigung. Siehe unten.
Trotzdem bekomm ich lauter mahnung inzw. auch per anwalt ich müsse 140€ nachzahlen oder so, ich habe bereits einmal 40€ gezahlt, aber einfach weil das abgebucht wurde ohne das ich das gemerkt habe, der darauffolgenden hab ich wiedersprochen und die einzugsermächtigung wurde gelöscht, die ich eig nie gegeben habe.
Frage: Soll ich irgendwie auf die schreiben des anwalts reagieren ? Ich bin doch eigentlich im recht oder, denn ich hab kurz nachdem ich den zugang hatte ihn gleich wieder gekündigt.
Zumal wir gar nix auf der seite machen konnten weil das alles gefaked war, meine freundin saß bei mir ist also zeugin. Also die genannten cam2cam shows etc waren nur geloopte videos in denen nix passiert ist.. also einfacher b.
Bin etwas unsicher ob ich nun lieber ne rechtsschutzversicherung abschließe um mich dagegen wehren zu können sollten die überlegen doch vors gericht zu ziehen o.ä.

Lg Miguel und vicky


Hallo *miguelon *
Deine Mitgliedschaft bei http://www.cam4flat.com wurde unter Verwendung folgender Daten abgeschlossen:
*Zeitpunkt des Kaufes:* 2011-08-18 01:53:25
*Name:* Miguel "Nachname"
*Anschrift:* "Anschrift"
*Email-Adresse:* "E-mail"
*Zahlart:* Bankeinzug
*gewählter Tarif:* 2 Tages-Probekauf
*Status:* gekündigt
*Kündigungsdatum:* 2011-08-31 17:13:30
*Zugriff bis:* 2011-09-19 01:53:25
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine verbindliche, kostenpflichtige Anmeldung die auf unbestimmte Dauer abgeschlossen wurde.


Deine Mitgliedschaft verrechnet sich wie folgt:
*Abrechnungsintervall:* Als erster Abrechnungszeitraum wurden 2 Tag(e) zu EUR 3.99 festgelegt, welcher sich in weiterer Folge im Standard-Abrechnungsintervall von 30 Tag(e) zu EUR 39.90 verrechnet.

Du hast noch Fragen zu deiner Mitgliedschaft? Dann klicke auf folgenden Link: 
 http://www.digitalpayment.net/infomail/index/rh/d3d9539e04fdaa8729379f564a2a7110 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Dein Cam4flat -Team 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
MAXOLUTION Online Service GmbH 
Abteilung: Customersupport 
http://www.customersupport.de 

Diese E-Mail wurde von Digitalpayment im Auftrag von
MAXOLUTION Online Service GmbH versendet.


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2012)

Wo soll da der Betrug sein? Die Klärung, ob die Forderung zu recht besteht oder nicht, ist eine rein zivile Sache zwischen dir/deiner Freundin und dem österreichischen Anbieter. Du hast angeblich in der Testphase gekündigt - gibt es dafür einen greifbaren Nachweis? Gemäß Aufzeichnung der Maxolution ist dort die Kündigung anscheinend nicht vermerkt worden und deshalb wollen die weiterhin von dir den geschuldeten Betrag.


Miguelon schrieb:


> ....ich wusste natürlich nicht das sich das danach in ein abo umwandelt


Bei allem Verständnis für euer erotisches Interesse aber wenn was von Kosten angezeigt wird (und das wurde es!) dann sollte man unbedingt auch den Rest der Seite aufmerksam durchlesen.


----------



## Miguelon (23 Februar 2012)

Naja man denkt nicht so daran in der situation.. ha ha..

Heisst also, ich steh diesmal im unrecht und darf diese abofalle auch noch bezahlen ?


----------



## Miguelon (23 Februar 2012)

Ich meine ich hab ja sofort geküdigt über deren Formular und ne bestätigung hab ich auch, deshalb sehe ich das nicht so ganz ein...


----------



## Hippo (23 Februar 2012)




----------



## Hippo (23 Februar 2012)

Miguelon schrieb:


> ...Bin etwas unsicher ob ich nun lieber ne rechtsschutzversicherung abschließe um mich dagegen wehren zu können sollten die überlegen doch vors gericht zu ziehen o.ä.


Ein bißchen naiv biste aber schon ...
Erst der Griff ins Klo und dann schnell zum Streiten die Kosten einer neuen RSV aufs Auge drücken wollen.
Eine RSV hat üblicherweise 3 Monate Wartezeit außer bei Verkehrssachen.
Und die Wartezeit bezieht sich auf den ursprünglichen Streitgrund ...
Also wenn Du Dir sicher bist daß Du 100% richtig gehandelt hast kannst Du ja auch ohne RSV agieren, ansonsten ...


----------



## Teleton (23 Februar 2012)

Wie sieht es mit der Widerrufsbelehrung aus? Hast Du eine in Textform erhalten?

RSV nutzt nix mehr, ein brennendes Haus kann man -unabhängig von eventuellen Wartezeiten- nicht gegen Feuer versichern.
Ob der Sternchenhinweis ausreicht um über ein Abo zu informieren halte ich für fraglich.


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2012)

Miguelon schrieb:


> Ich meine ich hab ja sofort geküdigt über deren Formular und ne bestätigung hab ich auch, deshalb sehe ich das nicht so ganz ein...


Wenn das so ist, was steht denn als Kündigungsdatum in der Bestätigung drin?

Generell neige ich trotz aller Bedenken hin oder her zu der Feststellung, dass Maxolution eigentlich nie seine Forderungen ernsthaft verfolgt.


----------



## Miguelon (23 Februar 2012)

Das kündigungsdatum ist der 31.08.11
Ja das mit der RSV ist so ne Sache, ich hab die Möglichkeit das auch dieser Fall dann noch bearbeitet wird..

Naja, ich werd dann einfach erstmal weiterhin abwarten. Und sollte ichwirklich das Pech haben, dass die ein Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren wollen, es wiederrufen.

Vielen dank an alle


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2012)

Miguelon schrieb:


> *Zeitpunkt des Kaufes:* 2011-08-18 01:53:25
> *gewählter Tarif:* 2 Tages-Probekauf
> *Status:* gekündigt
> *Kündigungsdatum:* 2011-08-31 17:13:30
> ...


Du hast geschrieben:


Miguelon schrieb:


> ... das komische allerdings ist, das ich soofrt gekündigt habe....


Da sind 13 Tage dazwischen. Hättest du während dem 2-Tage-Probekauf gekündigt, wäre es bei den 3,99 geblieben. Das wird auch einen Anwalt auffallen, den du mit der RSV beauftragen könntest. Gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, dass die Österreichische Anbieterin nicht unseriös ist und schon sind wir beim Griff ins Toilet. Freilich kann man nun auch ruhigen Gewissens behaupten, dass da eigentlich niemand zu bezahlen braucht (und es auch eigentlich gar keinen Anwalt zur Abwehr der Forderung braucht), verlassen würde ich mich darauf aber nicht.


----------



## Miguelon (23 Februar 2012)

Naja, das lustige ist das ich genau 10 min danach dieses abo "gekündigt habe" ich habe außerdem diesen einen monat bezahlt, habe ich auch auf meinen Bankauszügen das ich abzüge 2x hab von Digital Payment a 39,90...


----------



## Miguelon (23 Februar 2012)

Die hatten soweit anscheinend auch eine Einzugsermächtigung, denn die haben ja 2x was ohne Mahnung abgezogen einfach so, das ist mir erst zu spät aufgefallen, danach kam aber nix mehr und ca 1 - 2 monate später kam die erste Mahnung per E-mail, ich find das alles recht Unseriös..


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach müsste Miguelon den ersten Monat womöglich zahlen, sowie die 3,99 aus der Testphase (wenn ein wirksamer Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist). Die Einzugsermächtigung lag der Maxolution über Digitalpayment vor, nämlich als er die Testphase gebucht hatte. Dass aber über die Kündigung hinaus weiter gebucht wird, ist schon etwas fragwürdig. Da die Genehmigung zur Einzugsermächtigung auch mit der wirksamen Kündigung zum 19.09.2011 ausgelaufen ist, könnte man der weiteren Lastschrift noch 13 Monate lang bei der eigenen Hausbank widersprechen.


----------



## Miguelon (23 Februar 2012)

Achso, das wusste ich gar nicht, ja wie gesagt die 4€ plus 2x 39,90 wurden damals abgebucht, werd gleich morgen mal bei der Bank anrufen und nachfragen wann genau. Aber ich hab das was ich durch meine Dummheit verursacht hab durchaus bezahlt. Daher denke ich, dass die Mahnungen reine Epressung sind.


----------



## Miguelon (23 Februar 2012)

Danke Sehr


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2012)

Miguelon schrieb:


> Aber ich hab das was ich durch meine Dummheit verursacht hab durchaus bezahlt. Daher denke ich, dass die Mahnungen reine Epressung sind.


Sicher nicht! Womöglich hast du sogar mehre Anmeldungen ausgelöst und weißt es nur gar nicht oder die Buchhaltung der Anbieterin spinnt. Frage dort doch mal - meine Erfahrung ist die, dass der Support recht freundlich und kompetent arbeitet.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (23 Februar 2012)

Miguelon schrieb:


> ... für einen testzugang zu 4€ angemeldet, ich wusste natürlich nicht das sich das danach in ein abo umwandelt


 

AG Düsseldorf, Urteil vom 16. Mai 2007 (Az. 41 C 1538/07) 



> Wer ein Probe-Abo abschließt, muss nicht damit rechnen, dass sich das Abo automatisch verlängert. Das geht aus einem Urteil des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf hervor.


----------



## derstab (27 Februar 2012)

Also ich denke nicht das es klappt. Du hast am 18.08. ein 2 Tage Abo gebucht und dieses am 31.08. gekündigt, laut Deiner Daten hier... laut meinem Kalender folgt 2 Tage nach dem 18.08. der 20.08. ??!! Oder rechne ich falsch?


----------



## derstab (27 Februar 2012)

Miguelon schrieb:


> Naja, das lustige ist das ich genau 10 min danach dieses abo "gekündigt habe" ich habe außerdem diesen einen monat bezahlt, habe ich auch auf meinen Bankauszügen das ich abzüge 2x hab von Digital Payment a 39,90...


Und jetzt die Frage: Hast Du einmal 39,90 bezahlt oder 2 x 39,90 ??? ich werde nicht schlau daraus?!


----------



## Miguelon (27 Februar 2012)

Habs 2x Bezahlt, einmal gewollt einmal ungewollt


----------



## derstab (27 Februar 2012)

Okay... also mein Gedanke ist: Du hast 1 x Probe bezahlt, also 3,99 und nicht gekündigt... dann 1 x 39,90 weil nicht gekündigt... und dann noch mal 39,90 weil nicht gewusst oder nicht gemerkt?! Also bist Du ein Abo eingegangen mit monatlicher Laufzeit und Zahlung... Hast die Einzugsermächtigung zurückgezogen und bekommst jetzt Anwaltspost per Post oder per Mail?

irgendwie ging meine Meldung hier wohl nicth raus...??? Also zwei mal 39,90 bezahlt ja??

plus einmal 3,99???

[Modedit by Hippo: 3 Beiträge zusammengetackert]


----------



## derstab (27 Februar 2012)

Danke @Hippo hab die zweite Seite übersehen


----------



## derstab (1 März 2012)

Miguelon schrieb:


> Achso, das wusste ich gar nicht, ja wie gesagt die 4€ plus 2x 39,90 wurden damals abgebucht, werd gleich morgen mal bei der Bank anrufen und nachfragen wann genau. Aber ich hab das was ich durch meine Dummheit verursacht hab durchaus bezahlt. Daher denke ich, dass die Mahnungen reine Epressung sind.


Hast Du schon bei der Bank angerufen??? Was kam dabei raus??


----------



## Schwabe51 (2 Mai 2021)

Hallo,ich habe das selbe Problem, mit der Maxolution,jetzt hab post von einem Inkasso bekommen,ich soll 955,67 € bis 13.05 bezahlen sonst bekomme ich ne kontopfändung, sie bieten allerdings ne Ratenzahlung
Es ist eine Forderungsaufstellung dabei die allerdings mit Vollstreckungsbescheid v. 2008 beginnt
Was kann ich nun tun,wer kann mir da helfen


----------



## BenTigger (2 Mai 2021)

> wer kann mir da helfen



Keiner in irgendwelchen Foren, nur dein Rechtsanwalt kann dir da sicher bei helfen!!


----------



## jupp11 (2 Mai 2021)

derstab schrieb:


> Hast Du schon bei der Bank angerufen??? Was kam dabei raus??


Auf dieses Posting   vor 9 (neun)  Jahren hatte seitdem   niemand  mehr reagiert oder geantwortet...


----------



## Schwabe51 (2 Mai 2021)

Nein das hab ich erst heute rein gesetzt


----------



## jupp11 (2 Mai 2021)

Ich zitierte  den User "derstab" > das Posting vor deinem.
Du hast einen 9 Jahre alten Thread aus dem Keller geholt.
Das Datum steht oben links im Posting.


----------



## BenTigger (2 Mai 2021)

Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es heute nichts mehr mit Maxolution an aktuellen Geschehen vorkommen kann.
Insofern hat er schon den richtigen, wenn auch  alten, Thread ausgesucht.

Nur in seinem Fall und mit einem bestehenden Vollstreckungsbescheid, sollte man sich keinen Rat in einem Forum holen, da hier keiner seinen Fall überschauen kann.
Da ist es angeraten, einen Rechtsanwalt zu beauftragen, der auch volle Akteneinsicht bekommen kann.

Alles andere kann nach hinten losgehen und ihm mehr schaden als nützen.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Mai 2021)

Suche mit maxolution &  mahnbescheid  bzw vollstreckung   liefert eine Reihe  Anfragen und Threads
hier im Forum und im WWW bis etwa 2012.
Danach wird wesentlich weniger.  Die letzten Treffer im WWW  stammen aus 2018
Anscheinend  war Maxolution zu diesem  Zeitpunkt wieder aktiver vorgegangen








						Rechnung Mahnung der Maxolution Online Service GmbH im Auftrag der Jedermann Inkasso GmbH - Anwaltskanzlei Schuster
					

Zahlungsaufforderung Mahnung der Maxolution Online Service GmbH im Auftrag der Jedermann Inkasso GmbH wegen kostenpflichtiger Mitgliedschaft erhalten? Bitte nicht vorschnell bezahlen?




					www.kanzlei-schuster.de
				




Jüngere Treffer konnte ich weder hier noch im WWW   finden.
Wie BenTigger schreibt: Hier kann (und darf)  nur anwaltliche Beratung helfen.


----------



## Adello (3 Mai 2021)

Miguelon schrieb:


> Ich meine ich hab ja sofort geküdigt über deren Formular und ne bestätigung hab ich auch, deshalb sehe ich das nicht so ganz ein...


Letztendlich kann ich dir da beifplichten. Was jetzt letztendlich "rechtens" ist nach dem Gesetz, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Hoffe, es hat sich alles einnigermaßen  klären können.


----------



## BenTigger (4 Mai 2021)

Adello schrieb:


> Hoffe, es hat sich alles einnigermaßen  klären können.


Tja, das werden wir wohl nicht mehr erfahren. Denn er hat sich am 27. Feb. 2012 zuletzt hier angemeldet.
Ab und zu werden jedenfalls mal fast 10 Jahre alte Threads wiederbelebt.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2021)

Maxolution scheint seit 2018 nicht mehr aktiv tätig im Inkassogeschäft zu sein.
Recherchen deuten eher auf Aktivitäten im "zwischenmenschlichen" Bereich hin


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2021)

> "Hallo,ich habe das selbe Problem, mit der Maxolution,jetzt hab post von einem Inkasso bekommen"


Wer  genau die Forderung gestellt  (Name, Adresse, Webseite) und wie lauten Name und Adresse  von der die Inkassoforderung gekommen ist?


----------



## jupp11 (5 Mai 2021)

Es sehr interessant wer die Inkassoforderung gestellt haben soll. Die Firma Jedermann Inkasso war bis 2019
mit ungerechtfertigten Foerderung im WWW bekannt wie ein bunter Hund.
Es ist unklar , wo der Laden jetzt sitzt: Aktivitäten sind nicht mehr zu finden





						Mitgliederliste
					

Sie suchen den für Sie geeigneten Inkassodienstleister? ▶ In der Mitgliederliste des BDIU werden Sie fündig ▶ Jetzt informieren!




					www.inkasso.de
				





> Pfaffendorfstraße 5c





> 83454 Anger


oder hier  : http://www.kanzleigemeinschaft-cux.de/kontakt/


> Kanzleigemeinschaft Cuxhaven
> Große Hardewiek 22a
> 27472 Cuxhaven











						Jedermann Inkasso
					






					business.jedermanninkasso.com
				





> Jedermann Inkasso GmbH
> Rainbergstraße 3a
> 5020 Salzburg


----------

